# Best way to launch an automatic GTO.



## kspecial41 (Oct 10, 2010)

What is the best way to launch an auto trans GTO? How to ahieve maximum traction with max performance. Any advice or past experiences would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had my car 4 years and am still trying to figure that out, lol. God bless the Friday night 50 mph roll, 3 honk racing. Best advice I can give you is brake down, gas all the way to you feel the tires start to break (unless you have the factory programming, then you don't have to worry about the tires spinning, the ass end just drops down about 6 inches and you sit there), then let off the brake and give it about 3/4 throttle till it hooks then mash it and be ready for the ass end to break out shifting into 2nd.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

dustyminpin said:


> I've had my car 4 years and am still trying to figure that out, lol. God bless the Friday night 50 mph roll, 3 honk racing. Best advice I can give you is brake down, gas all the way to you feel the tires start to break (unless you have the factory programming, then you don't have to worry about the tires spinning, the ass end just drops down about 6 inches and you sit there), then let off the brake and give it about 3/4 throttle till it hooks then mash it and be ready for the ass end to break out shifting into 2nd.


Make sure your traction control is OFF for the above launch, otherwise your car will just rev to like 900rpm and u wont do a damn thing lol. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to launch my car as well, but thus far the best thing I have tried is just like dusty says. One more piece of advice is make sure who ever you are racing is willing to go atleast a full city block (preferably 2 or more!), cuz best case scinario your tires will finally lock up about 1/3 of the way down the block and the real race can finally start lol. 

Its super frustrating when you are trying to have a go with a guy and he is only going like 500-600 feet then getting off the throttle and he ends up thinking he is hot sh*t b/c his car locks up right out of the hole and ours haven't even had a chance to perform!!!!!!!!

If you plan on just high stepping the gas pedal I suggest you leave the TC on lol


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been racing my car since it was new, When it was stock no stall converter or drag radials, I would do a light hazing of the stock radials to clean the tires, Stay out of the water box, Go around it, Turn traction control off, It pulls timing and takes fuel away when it senses loss of traction resulting in slower e.t., I put the gear selector in third gear for 1/8 mile racing and drive for 1/4 mile racing, Pull forward and stage shallow, Thats when the stage light barely comes on, This will also give quicker e.t. and mph. I leave between the second and last amber from the green on the tree, If your seeing green well then your sleeping on the tree, Red and you lose, .500 is a perfect light! .499 is a red light, some timing equipment says on the slip .000 is perfect, For cars with a stall converter and drag radials, I do alonger cleaning of the tires, traction control off, Gear selector the same as stated earlier, staging on the tree the same, The launch is different, I leave fron a dead idle and smash the gas too the floor and hang on! let that high stall converter do its job, Good luck guys and keep'em off the guard rails and in your lane!


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

best way to launch it to to have good tires, like some nitto 555r or invos's and yes like what everyone else says just powerbrake.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

get a stall


----------

